# Ariens Sno Thro Auger drive broken



## dekern (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello All,

First time reader/poster to HobbyTalk forum but from what I've read I'm sure someone will be able to figure this problem out pretty easily. 

I am somewhat mechanically inclined but I am having a hard time diagnosing and accessing a problem-area on my snowblower. 

I was given a very old (60's) sno thrower last spring, without a manual. The thing runs strong and for about an hour threw snow beyond my expectations.

All of a sudden the auger stops rotating and the blower is bogging down in the snow because the thrower is not getting any snow. I look and the auger is not spinning to feed the thrower assembly.

I'm very new to snowthrowers but I'll describe what I know is happening. The shear-pins are intact. I removed them myself today and they were whole. With the engine shut down and the thrower blades "engage" I can "free spin" the auger. I believe the problem lies within the compartment where the auger "axle" and the shaft from the thrower blades meet. The auger axle is a single axle and for the life of me I can't figure out what goes on inside the "black box" to engage the auger with the thrower blades. Like I said, the thrower blades still churn at full tilt but the auger blades simply vibrate around with no tension.

Anyone have any idea what has happened? I tried to get to the "chamber" today but couldn' figure out how to get the axle out of the snow feeder opening, both ends had large washers preventing me from slipping it out either end. I removed the shear-pins and the retainer "pins" but no luck on sliding out the axle. The axle has a hex-bolt head on both ends, is this truly one axle or do one of these "bolts" unbolt and is just frozen tight?

I am also interested in a source where I may be able to find a detailed repair manual on these components if anyone knows of one. I checked Ariens web site and they simply had an Operator's Manual listed.

Thanks for any and all responses. My appologies if this is too long!! 

dekern


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Would you happen to have a model number for this snow thrower? I might be able to get a parts break down if I know the model number.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like stripped gears in the gearbox. You'll have to pull it apart to see what ones need replaced. Best bet would be to replace both gears while it's apart.


----------



## dekern (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the response.

The model number is: 910995


----------

